# Betta "Photo"



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

So I made this awhile ago in graphic arts class but I kept forgetting to uploading it. 
With out further ado here it is, hope you like it :-D


----------



## BettaGranny (Mar 8, 2014)

wow, great job! You can see all fish types in one glance!


----------



## JDragon (Jan 28, 2014)

Haha. I think I see my boy's aquabid picture tail. Nice job.


----------



## knottymare (Feb 23, 2014)

These fish are like swimming flowers - you made a lovely bouquet!


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

JDragon said:


> Haha. I think I see my boy's aquabid picture tail. Nice job.


Which one is yours ?


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

Thanks every one 

If I had more time there are a few that I think I would have switched or taken out, but I like how it came out in the end


----------



## bettas4Eva (Jan 6, 2014)

great photo wish I could get a great pic of one of my four beta's but alas I can only get quick little snaps of them floating by but in all seriousness great photo and beautiful betta


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

Thank you very much bettas4Eva


----------



## BettaLover4life (Feb 19, 2014)

So pretty


----------

